# Springs - Water Pressure



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I've done a search on here, but can't find any related answers...

We've just rented a villa in the The Springs, and getting ready to move in. DEWA have connected us up (finally), so we have electricity and water.

We have hot water  but no cold water  I've been told that it's the pump outside. Question is, when the pump is reset how long should it take before we have pressure ? When it is reset, it runs for a few seconds then stops. 

Any help you can give is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Damon


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Houses here use closed pressured systems so the pump should deliver pressure as soon as it starts working. Bear in mind that you may have two pumps if your house has a ground/underground cistern (I don't know how the houses at the Springs are organised so this may not be the case there). The one at the ground level is the transfer pump to pump the water up to the water tank on the roof where you have the second, pressure pump that pressurises your system.

The pump should be operated by the pressure switch that detects a drop in pressure when you open a tap in the house; the initial starting and then stopping is normal as the reset will start it until the pressure switch shuts it down again. 

Does it not start up when you open the taps in the house?
Where does the outflow pipe from the pump go to?
Where is your water tank located?

I am not a plumber but every house I've moved to seems to suffer from water pressure/pump issues!


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help...it turned out the pump needed a new "part". No idea what it was, but all sorted now.

Cheers,


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Thanks for your help...it turned out the pump needed a new "part". No idea what it was, but all sorted now.
> 
> Cheers,


Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad you got this sorted. I've changed the parts on the pump outside my house 3 times in the 4 years that I've been living in that villa. I sometimes wish I was a plumber!

There is apparently a "bypass" option when the pump breaks down but I'm still trying to figure out to work that one out!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Glad you got this sorted. I've changed the parts on the pump outside my house 3 times in the 4 years that I've been living in that villa. I sometimes wish I was a plumber!
> 
> There is apparently a "bypass" option when the pump breaks down but I'm still trying to figure out to work that one out!


Tell me about it. Last year I spent a fortune shipping over a part for the pump from Australia (only place I could find who could do it online) only to discover it made no difference, the pump still cycles on and off which at night is really annoying. Worse it may be due to a leak somewhere where I can't see since there are no leaks anywhere visible. However thanks to a comment someone in this forum, I've fit a switch and now turn the pump off at night - problem solved! So simple...


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

We've had a bit of fun getting our pressure sorted (still not sorted). Our landlord called a company to fix the water pump. They ended up changing the piping and now the pump is running continuously and providing the same pressure as it did before the work was done. Anyone have a picture of their pump plumbing that they can send to me?


----------

